# Here we are!



## Dodge (14 Jan 2013)

Well the Mods have listened and here you have it - the metalworking section -requested!


----------



## Harbo (14 Jan 2013)

Thanks Roger and Mods


Rod


----------



## houtslager (14 Jan 2013)

thanks a lot, not really a metal basher but I have a few projects coming up this year where I'll need advice, so again ta much

K


----------



## dickm (14 Jan 2013)

My thanks too - another source of expertise to complement things like the Myford Yahoo forum and the Mig welding lot.


----------



## adidat (14 Jan 2013)

dont even want it now! :lol:

adidat


----------



## Graham Orm (14 Jan 2013)

Excellent...........it just gets better!


----------



## jimi43 (14 Jan 2013)

I prefer the lads and lasses here....the specific news groups tend to be very myopic (pun intended!)

:mrgreen: 

Well done Roger and the Mods....

(anyone else think that sounds like a 60s pop group?) :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## Tinbasher (14 Jan 2013)

Thanks now we need some questions!


----------



## Lons (15 Jan 2013)

Thanks Dodge

Useful addition to the forum

Bob


----------



## Hitch (15 Jan 2013)

Ah hah, somewhere where i might be able to answer rather than ask!

< 15 years in welding/metal fab.


----------



## Tinbasher (15 Jan 2013)

> 20 years in Sheetmetalwork, welding and fabrication.


----------



## Peter Sefton (15 Jan 2013)

Hitch":ej5870oq said:


> Ah hah, somewhere where i might be able to answer rather than ask!
> 
> < 15 years in welding/metal fab.



Ah hah, somewhere I might be able ask rather than answer  Good on you mods

Cheers Peter


----------



## MARK.B. (15 Jan 2013)

A very usefull asset to the site, i hope to make full use of the knowlege and help that i have found in the other forums.


----------



## Hutzul (15 Jan 2013)

Hitch":2pk4a3d1 said:


> Ah hah, somewhere where i might be able to answer rather than ask!
> 
> < 15 years in welding/metal fab.



Ditto !! :mrgreen:


----------



## Peter Sefton (15 Jan 2013)

It’s all about sharing knowledge and experience


----------



## lanemaux (17 Jan 2013)

Well done to all!!! This is going to be fun!!! Thanks Mods!
Pardon the shouting , I get excited.


----------



## DIY Stew (17 Jan 2013)

Have just informed SWMBO we now have a metalwork section, her response was,"no you are not buying a metalwork lathe or a welding machine thingy". Birthday in February, now what can I ask for. :-k :-k :-k 

Stew


----------



## Lons (17 Jan 2013)

DIY Stew":nr461f0h said:


> Have just informed SWMBO we now have a metalwork section, her response was,"no you are not buying a metalwork lathe or a welding machine thingy". Birthday in February, now what can I ask for. :-k :-k :-k Stew



Go for the lot, lifes too short not to. Tell her one needs the other. (worked for me :wink: )

Bob


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (19 Jan 2013)

Excellent. Now its time for a welding section


----------



## tekno.mage (19 Jan 2013)

Wow! What fun  Even us woodturners like to work with metal sometimes - not always on the lathe


----------



## Richard T (26 Jan 2013)

As soon as it's warm enough, I'll get a few forge escapades posted up.
Nails, hinges, holdfasts, cant levers .... hang on, that's back to woodwork ...


----------



## AES (31 Jan 2013)

Great Dodge, Rodger, & the rest of the Mods.

Been away for a bit and only just seen this - I was one of those who asked for this and "my request has been granted" - now THAT is very unusual!

All the best
AES


----------

